# Resistencia interna de una fuente



## pandacba (Nov 5, 2010)

Toda fuente por simple que sea regula mál o bien y eso depende de su resitencia interna, cuando mayor es su resistencia peor regulara.
Veamos un poco, un transformador pequeño por lo general en vacio tiene más tensión que cuando se lo carga, alli la tensión baja, esto puede ser problematico al conectar nuestro equipo ya que al menos en el primer momento la tensión es elevada y elllo tambien depende en que momento de la red es conectada pudiendo haber algoun sobrepico peligroso.

La resistencia interna de un transformador viene dada directamente por la rssitencia pura del bobinado, cuando de mayor calidad es el trafo(espesores adecuados tanto en primario como en secundaio, aplilamiento adecuado a la potnecia y laminación de muy buena calidad) la variación de tensión en vacio  y con carga sera menor, por eso hay cietas fuentesidtas que dicen 9V y en vacio dan como 12V o incluso 15.

Pero aún asi y todo haciendo todo corectamente no se podra bajar de cierto valor y habra una diferencia entre cargada y en vacio. El echo de poner diodos y capacidades no cambia este echo.

la forma de disminuir la resistencia interna es hacer una fuente estabilizada.

Como hago para saber la resistencia interna de mi fuente? muy simple
Tomemos una fuente cualquiera que nos de por ej 3A midamos su tensión en vacio, y luego coloquemos una carga que produzca un cosnumo conocido por ejemplo 1A midamos ahora la fuente, luego llevesmosla a 2A y midamos la salida y anotemso este valor y luego hagamos lo propio extrayendole 3A, notaran que a medida que entrega más corriente la tensión cae.

Entonces podemos decir que, paa la fuene dada a 3A su resistencia interna equivale a


Ri=(Vo-Vf)/3A 

Ri= resistencia interna
Vo=tensión en vacio
Vf=tension a plena carga

Si a esta fuente le agregamos un buen regulador veremos que la dif Vo-Vf sera muy pequeña

Si tienen una fuente realizada con por ejemplo el LM317 prevista para 1,5A hagan las pruebas correspondientes, por ejemplo una carga para 30V a 1.5A seria

30V/1.5A=20ohm por unos 45W como vera un tanto elevada, no es dificil de llegar con una convinación de serie paralelo por ejemplo 8 resistencias de 10ohm 15W.

midan la fuene en vacio y luego con la carga la difernecia entre ambas medidas y la corriene da la resisntica interna


Tomemos un ejemplo cualquiera, Fuente A vacio 25V con carga para 3A 24V nod dara 0.33 ohms si conseguimos por medio electrónico que la variación sea de tan solo 100mV para el mismo caso la R interna sera 0.03 ohm que es lo deseable

Por eso por ejemplo para el Famoso amplificador RCA de 70W que utilizaba una fuente +-42V decia que con fuente regulada podia llegar a 90W

Si a ese o al que se habla mucho en el foro el mal llamado RCA de 130(llamado asi por una cuestión comercial) se alimenta +-50V si utilizamos una fuente standar diosdos y capcidades poner un tester en la fuene y a plena potencia veran que ya no hay +-50V hay una tensión menor. Es decir los diseñadores han tenido en cuenta estas cuestiones, por eso proponen esa fuente con la cual dara la potencia especificada, la realidad es esa la fuene comunes tienen una resistencia interna muy elevada frente a una estabilizada.

Espero que se entienda lo expuesto y si miran los esquemas del amplificador original posteado en antiguas placas RCA en el foro o en el NCC200 posteado por mi en audio gran señal y que es una versión actualizada del RCA de 70W y llevado a 100W veran tanto el de 70 como el de 100 llevan un didos y un capcitor en la rama positiva luego de este dido toman tensión el par diferncal, esto es asi para minimizar las fuertes fluctuaciones producidas ante pasajes transitorios muy fuertes, ese diodo aiisla la entrada de la salida y el capcitor ayuda a mantenern constante la tensión del par diferencial. Es normal en equipos de cierta gama que esta parte tenga una alimentación independiente, porque ese proceso produce ciertas modulaciones que generan distorción.

De echo La casa Harman Kardon cuyos equipos son famosos por su calidad de sonido y mantener esa calidad en el tiempo al punto tal que equipos vintage como la serie Cetation valen más que los nuevos y oh que casualidad varios de la serie Citation utilizan los esqueas de la RCA como por ejemplo el Citation12, que quien lo escucha y conoxca de audio en verdad dice que bello sonido y si los equipos realizados por la RCA cumplian con las normas  de Hi FI

Esos equipos con los trnsistores acutales de mayor Ft y con fuentes bien estabilizadas suenan muy pero muy bien..... (Electronica solo para entendidos(si ya se lo copie de la propagada de Delm))


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 6, 2010)

excelente explicación ,cosas que no sabia ,lo  tendré  en cuenta para mis futuros  proyectos 
saludos  de su majestad el   rey julien


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Como esta su majestad, su petición ha sido aceptada con beneplácito, por otro lado no encuentro una serie de gráficas que tenia, para ilustrar un poco mejo el tema y hacerlo más ameno
M elegro que te sea útil
Saludos


----------

